# Snow foam



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a quick one, whats the best snow foam to buy , one that does not strip the wax of your car. basically idiot proof

Thanks

Mark


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Super Snow Foam is my favourite.

Suds up lovely, doens't seem to strip and lasts ages. 5 litres is about £15 from somewhere like www.cleanyourcar.co.uk

Steve.


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve , what lance are you using.

Mark


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

This one mate :
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_371.html

I've heard autobrite also do a very good one. However I can rate this one very highly. Very well made and gives a good thick foam.

Steve.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html, it's really good. Bought my brother http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_217894_langId_-1_categoryId_165569, it does the job but I'm very happy I paid the extra for myself. I get much better foam with mine.


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve & Smeds, thats the one i have been looking at can get it on ebay with 5lts of snow foam for £54.95 but was not sure of the snowfoam. Item No 390148884118 Could you let me know what you think.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Not used that foam before mate so couldn't comment. Sorry bud!

Lance looks very similar to the one I have.

Steve.


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers steve, will stick to what you recommended.

Mark


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I have used the ValetPro and Autobrite and both if used at the correct ratios are great foams. BiltHammer foam is also suppose to be very good.


----------



## Hairydave (Jun 30, 2009)

Silly Question, Is it OK to use Snow Foam on a TTR?? Should i just miss the roof, or not use at all??


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Hairydave said:


> Silly Question, Is it OK to use Snow Foam on a TTR?? Should i just miss the roof, or not use at all??


I just avoid the roof, some will splash on to it a litte but I just wipe it off.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I use autobrite supa snow foam. There was a group buy from Autobrite, 4 x 5 litres for £36 delivered. Bargain. Might still be happening. Check the detailingworld forum.


----------

